# FAIRCHILD 24



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is a manual for the Fairchild 24. 
I once owned one of these lovely airplanes. 
It was registered G-RGUS. 
After a couple of years I sold it back to the UK.

Regards

Ron

Fairchild 24


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool Ron, Thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Very thankful for that one. They have a Fairchild 24 in restoration at the museum. I will forward it along to them.


----------

